# Where is the beast place to buy 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Where is the best place to buy 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM*

So, where is the best place to buy a stick of 2GB of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM?

I'm curious because those are fairly new and I'm planning to buy a MBP but would like to shop for the extra RAM stick (instead of buying it from AppleStore).


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

*Where is the beast place to get RAM for my vantage MacBoob?*

OWC is usually quick to have RAM for the latest and greatest. Their shipping across the border is pricey.
Canada RAM is Canadian (who'd have guessed?) and lists RAM by Mac model for easy shopping.
Data Memory Systems does too, and has lower shipping costs than OWC.


--
P.S. Another good typo in the title. I combined the last three...


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

It looks as if it is now actually cheaper to get Apple to upgrade the RAM than to do it yourself. $150 to get 4GB from Apple, and $256 from CanadaRAM.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah the $150 from Apple to upgrade to 4GB is actually VERY reasonable. I'd just do that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd wait a few months for the price to drop by half. Let other people buy a lot and drive down the price for you.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

morespace54 said:


> So, where is the best place to buy *a stick of 2GB* of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM?
> 
> I'm curious because those are fairly new and I'm planning to buy a MBP but would like to shop for *the extra RAM stick* (instead of buying it from AppleStore).


Also, you will need to get 2x2GB sticks to upgrade the MBP to 4GB rather than just an extra stick of 2GB like your post suggests. The MBP comes with 2x1GB rather than 1x2GB.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd say if you need it *right now* get it from Apple (surprisingly competitive right now)...

But if you can wait - stick to HowEver's advice - and hopefully by January the upgrade will be cheaper from a 3rd party...


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

kevleviathan said:


> Yeah the $150 from Apple to upgrade to 4GB is actually VERY reasonable. I'd just do that.


That's what I think too. At least, right now it is.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I'd wait a few months for the price to drop by half. Let other people buy a lot and drive down the price for you.


Good point, HowEver. 
I used to max'ed out my computer ASAP so I can really get the best value for the longest time but since those RAM are new, I guess I could wait a few months with the basic config than upgrade when 3rd party become affordable.
Thanks!


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

neufelni said:


> Also, you will need to get 2x2GB sticks to upgrade the MBP to 4GB rather than just an extra stick of 2GB like your post suggests. The MBP comes with 2x1GB rather than 1x2GB.


Oh, you're right! Than I'll get stuck with my two 1GB sticks... Well, I could sell them, of course but I would still need two new sticks. I completely forgot about that. I wish they could just put one stick in there and leave the other slot empty but...

Thanks for the reminder, neufelni!


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

OWC actually has it for 139.99. But after shipping and everything, Apple is still cheaper.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice find... Thanks. 
Let's hope it wont be long before 3rd party get in the bandwagon!


----------

